
Ask HN: What software is best to manage graphic design projects? - WolfRock
and why?
======
PeOe
I would suggest [https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com). It offers many
different data views like a mind-map, spreadsheet, list and calendar. You can
attach files, keep track of deadlines and see the overall progress in your
kanban-board. Disclaimer: I am the co-founder of Zenkit.

------
TokyoKid
Manage in what way? Like Zeplin?

~~~
WolfRock
communication from client to designers. Plus all the design projects from all
the clients.

I am also looking for a good invoicing software

